
World's Fastest Production Drone - x0054
http://utbgeek.com/uncategorized/tanky-drone-ready-to-fly-racing-at-its-best/
======
Billonto
What about landing, it looks like it's landing directly on the battery. Would
be nice to have a stand or plate to protect the battery. Looks really fast
though.

~~~
x0054
Creator here. We use .5mm FR10 (fiberglass) plated batteries, to keep them
safe in a crash. We considered using CF, but CF is conductive. We will
probably make an optional bottom battery plate. The battery on the bottom
balances out the had, making the drone super agile.

